# Aga Khan Transfer.



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Is there a way, if I attend a medical school in Shifa and decide to transfer to Aga Khan? If it is possible, what is the procedure, do I have to start over, or..? Yes, please explain :happy:


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

As far as I've heard, AKU doesn't accept transfers like that. You'll have to start over.


----------



## MartyParty (Aug 2, 2011)

ditto. U cant.


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

You have to start over and no transfers.


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice news. Hopefully one of the three comments will make me understand the point.


----------



## MartyParty (Aug 2, 2011)

*Moderator Edit: Sorry, but this post has been deleted for breaching our code of conduct and general forum rules. Please refer to your infraction for further details.

Thanks. 

- Moderator
*


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

NOWAY!! MY WHOLE LIFE PLAN WAS REVOLVING AROUND A TRANSFER!

Anyways.
:/


----------



## talib (Feb 22, 2011)

Courage said:


> NOWAY!! MY WHOLE LIFE PLAN WAS REVOLVING AROUND A TRANSFER!
> 
> Anyways.
> :/


Aw man. I hope all works out well for you  we on medstudentz are always here to help!


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

talib said:


> Aw man. I hope all works out well for you  we on medstudentz are always here to help!


Haha

Thanks.

Just pray for me.


----------

